# sometent



## Morion

Hola,

Algú sap el que és el sometent? Ho he buscat a la Gran Enciclopèdia Catalana i ho he llegit però no veig que és en castellà. Algú em podria donar una traducció.

Gràcies.


----------



## betulina

Hola, Morion,

He trobat que en castellà és "somatén", tant si es refereix al toc de campanes com a la milícia. Per al toc de campanes també es pot dir "rebato", segons el diccionari català-castellà.

Salut!


----------



## Morion

Moltíssimes gràcies, betulina. Encara que tampoc se que és en castellà. He de confessar que no l'havia sentit mai. Ara, almenys, com que se com es diu en castellà faré una recerca al diccionari de la RAE.


----------



## Morion

Ahá! Ara ja se per què no l'havia sentit mai. Aixó del somatén és una cosa  pròpia de Catalunya. El mot somatén vé del catalá sometent.


----------



## betulina

Morion said:


> Moltíssimes gràcies, betulina. Encara que tampoc se que és en castellà. He de confessar que no l'havia sentit mai. Ara, almenys, com que se com es diu en castellà faré una recerca al diccionari de la RAE.



Ah, perdona, havia entès que n'havies llegit la definició i veies què era però que no et sortia la traducció al castellà.
El "sometent" pot ser un toc de campanes per alertar una població, un toc d'alarma (es diu "tocar a sometent") o bé com una milícia.

Espero que t'ajudi, però suposo que la RAE t'ho explicarà millor.


----------



## betulina

Morion said:


> Ahá! Ara ja sé per què no l'havia sentit mai. Això del somatén és una cosa  pròpia de Catalunya. El mot somatén ve del català sometent.



Aps! Doncs espero que t'hagi quedat més o menys clar.


----------



## Morion

betulina said:


> Aps! Doncs espero que t'hagi quedat més o menys clar.


 
Ara claríssim.  Gràcies.


----------



## ampurdan

Per si no ho heu mirat: http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sometent, també hi ha la versió en castellà. És curiós això de "so metent".


----------



## Mixeta i mixons

I jo pensava que era el gerundi o el participi de present del verb sometre...
Del diccionari català-valencià-balear (dcvb.iecat.net/)
Etim.: aglutinació dels mots _so metent _(del llatí *sonum mittendo*), ‘fent remor’. En la documentació medieval es troben molts d'exemples d'aquesta locució, que també s'usava amb l'orde dels mots invertit, _metent so_​


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !



> És curiós això de "so metent".


 
... doncs sí, perquè sempre m'havien explicat que el nom venia de "som atents"; o sigui: que estem preparats per a actuar si ens ataquen...

Bé vaja: segons la dita castellana, _"no te acostarás sin saber una cosa más"_: així que, au: a dormir !!!!

Salut !!!


----------

